# للبيع جيب باترول موديل 91 اللون ابيض خليجي فل كامل



## tjarksa (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم . 

للبيع جيب باترول موديل 91 اللون ابيض خليجي فل كامل . 
الموتر نظيف ما شالله بس شغل وامش 
المحركات والدبلات على الشرط والمكيف والثلاجه 

البدي صراحة ما ادري وش فيه معي ماصار له شي الحمدالله وقبلها كان مع اخوي الكبير جلس معه تقريبا 6 سنوات 
استخدامه نظيف جدا ومحافظ عليه الموتر صراحة ماشالله اللي بيستخدم وراعي البر . 

تم فحصه وتجدد استمارته قبل شهر تقريبا واتغغير له 4 كفرات من نوع فريستون يباني 2400 ريال . والفواتير موجوده 














سوماتكم ياخوان . وياليت اللي مو شاري واللي مو صامل واللي ماله في الجيوب ما يسوم . 

الله يوفقنا وياكم لما فيه الصالح


----------

